# Union roasted tasting selection



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Just got an email from union roasted that sounds interesting...

LAS CAMELIAS ESTATE - TASTING SELECTION (4 X 60G, WHOLEBEAN), EL SALVADOR £20. Inc delivery UK

All from the same estate the only difference is the variety.

GEISHA - 60G, Wholebean

Notes of: Raspberry, Tea Rose and Vanilla

Geisha is an early descendant of an Ethiopian varietal. It has a genuinely different but delightful floral characteristic and is very difficult to grow, making it one of the rarer varieties.

KENYA (SL28) - 60G, Wholebean

Notes of: Citrus, White Grapes and Caramel

Officially and un-poetically named SL-28, this coffee was discovered and identified by Scott Labs in Kenya as a drought resistant coffee. It's unique and delicious cup quality makes this coffee a must try.

PACAMARA - 60G, Wholebean

Notes of: Blackcurrant, Butter, Dark Chocolate

The only varietal in this collection that is native to El Salvador. Pacamara Is easy to recognise due to the larger size beans.

ISLA REUNION - 60G, Wholebean

Notes of: Blackberry, Passionfruit. Milk Chocolate

Also known as Laurina or Bourbon Pointu this coffee was discovered on the French island of Reunion. It is renowned for the fact that it is a naturally occurring low caffeine varietal.

Roast: Light

Process: natural

Any thoughts ? Anyone going to give it a try ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dialing in:whistle:


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good possibly for brewed but useless for espresso.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

They do say for brewed on the website, I missed that on copy and paste job.

I do like the idea, it reminds me of something Brew dog did with hops.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I'd use them in a CCD, much more forgiving.

actually I might order a batch and do just that


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

I was going to try the Horsham selection but I'll give this a go first, their yirg is an old favourite.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Just arrived, should be fun..


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

Only £80 a kg, bargain.


----------

